# Leak detectors



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

I'm looking for a leak detector set up. Keep in mind I have zero leak detection experience and I don't want to buy junk. Any recommendations.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Sewerin aquaphone 100 is good. Pretty pricey though.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

I just spent a couple minutes on their website. Very nice. Any idea how much that will set me back?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I think for the good kit it is 5K. Real nice digital readout, that remembers hi hits.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Doubletap said:


> I'm looking for a leak detector set up. Keep in mind I have zero leak detection experience and I don't want to buy junk. Any recommendations.


Just keep in mind, no matter how much you spend, you have got to learn how to detect leaks. It takes experience.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Doubletap said:


> I'm looking for a leak detector set up. Keep in mind I have zero leak detection experience and I don't want to buy junk. Any recommendations.


I bought one in '94 and still trying to learn it.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Plumber said:


> I bought one in '94 and still trying to learn it.


Wall to wall carpeting is my favorite. :no:


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Just keep in mind, no matter how much you spend, you have got to learn how to detect leaks. It takes experience.


Makes sense but I don't know of any better way to learn than try. I'm not going to try to set up a leak detection business I just want it for my own work but 5k will slow me down a little.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

search leak detectors on this forum and you should find some more threads with some good info. There are some guys here who locate well, and know their stuff.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Doubletap said:


> Makes sense but I don't know of any better way to learn than try. I'm not going to try to set up a leak detection business I just want it for my own work but 5k will slow me down a little.


We specialize in leak locates on water, sewer and gas.

For water if you don't want or intend to spend the time and effort and the cost, I suggest to farm it out for the locate and then cut a deal with the leak locate company to share the repair revenue

Say like a 30% share for you and let the leak locate and repair guy keep the 70%


----------

